

Web Trend Map (image) - byrneseyeview
http://www.flickr.com/photos/formforce/3409362834/sizes/l/

======
teej
Just a smidgen of searching before posting is appreciated. Especially when the
original title is -identical- to your 3-day-old dupe.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=544808>

~~~
bravura
Where is the search box on Hacker News?

~~~
wlievens
<http://tinyurl.com/cjj5ms>

------
scorxn
Courtesy of <http://informationarchitects.jp/> who happens to do some great
work.

------
Celcius
If you want a printed one (which was my first thought) reserve it by sending
them an email with "Reserve WTM" as the topic as per the instructions:
<http://informationarchitects.jp/web-trend-map-4-final-beta/> they will only
make a thousand.

------
yurisagalov
What amazes me more than the map itself, is the fact that Tokyo has this
subway system. Looks absolutely gorgeous and so well developed... nothing like
the system we're stuck with in Toronto :(

------
steveplace
Michael Dell looks lonely.

~~~
nopassrecover
:-)

